# Thoughts on Bliss Labs Sleeping Peel?



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 6, 2005)

I've been doing alot of stuff to fade my acne scars which are now over 2 years old. Would this help? I also have uneven pigmented skin which i would like this to help with. Anyone used it? Am i better off using something else?
Also it says you can use this anywhere including under eyes, would it help very bad eye circles which are pretty permanant?
Also i am 19yrs old, i really feel i need a product like this as i've tried alot of gentler things which have only helped a little. Would it be bad for my skin to use this young?


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 6, 2005)

I use Sleeping Peel every night, but it may be a little harsh on your skin.  It's really an intensive exfoliating product to help fight fine lines.  That said it may help with acne scarring, but I don't think it would do anything at all for dark circles.  The new sleeping peel age minimizing eye gel says it "may" help with dark circles.  Maybe ring mail order and get a sample to check it out before purchasing.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think it would help with undereye circles - also, I'm not sure what's in it so I don't know if I would put it under my eyes.  The skin there is delicate but also there's the whole eye irritation/ safety factor.  Are your circles genetic?  I found an interesting article about treatments, both OTC and from a doctor or dermatologist.  If you're interested, I can send you it.

I do think that it would work to help reduce scarring with repeated use.  I've been using it for a few days and it already has made a small amount of improvement (and my skin is lots older than yours, heh).  Plus, it seems to be helping my pores look smaller and generally improve the overall condition of my skin.  So for that, I would recommend it, even at the fairly steep price.  I don't think it's harsh as the previous poster said - I have fairly sensitive skin and I haven't reacted to it at all yet.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 7, 2005)

It actually says it can be used under eyes though that's why i asked, but i'm thinking it probably won't help either.
Yeh i'd like to look at the article please, i'l PM you my address.

The price is steep but if it helps even a little then it'l be worth it especially considering the price of real peel sessions (i know it won't be anywhere near as effective as that though) and also i was looking to get the Philosophy Microdilevery peel aswell which was more expensive but then i was told that it works more as a scrub than a peel and Bliss Labs one is better, so i've justified the cost in my head if it works!


----------

